# opinions: Thumbnails or slide show ?



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

As I think about how best to present pix of my work on my website, what's your opinion between thumbnails or slide show.

Here's an idea for thumbnails (I like the larger thumbs over the smaller ones)

http://www.freecsstemplates.org/preview/photoshoot/

or something LIKE the slideshow I now have. 

http://billarchibald.com/portfolio.html

Don't bother getting TOO precise with ideas. Just in general between the two different formats.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Bill,
There is a new train of thought concerning showing project photos. Rather than a slideshow that just shows pics of what could be any type of job, do a spotlight, Tess has a good explanation here. I think that would be perfect for your line of work, like you did on the childs bathroom.
As far as slideshows, personally, I prefer a row of small thumbnails with one large image so I can click to see large image without opening a new window.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I understand, but interviewing my clients by a pro writer would prolly NOT be a welcomed intrusion. 

NOW, taking a cue from how Footbridge did Tommy's site, for my towns SEO, I will be showing pix of projects with a write up that offer (as I said before) a 100- 150 word description of the room and what the paper did for it, or why it was chosen, or why it was a perfect choice.

Would that be even close (in your opinion) to what Tess was describing?

OH, BTW, much very positive feedback on my "portfolio" from those who call me after seeing the site. (They don't realize the pix are all smoke and mirrors)


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Bill - are you going with wordpress? If not which I hope  there are plenty of image stuff here you might like, they have demos and also you can download the files.

One day I'm going to get rid of my flash crap and switch over to one of those. What editor are you using for your new web site?

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

This one is cool - link


pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Pat, upon promises of free templates and this and that, I could not activate ANYTHING except "My Blog". Appears if I gamble $97 on something I can't test drive, I'll unlock a door.

BUT my server only supports php 4.4.9.

To upgrade (supposedly free) to wordpress 3.3.1 it says I need 5.2.4 or greater.

so it looks like I'm SOL. 

Back to my new hobby.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for those links, but I could view no demos. Empty placeholders is all.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

daArch said:


> Thanks for those links, but I could view no demos. Empty placeholders is all.


hmmm. not sure what you mean by empty placeholders. The second link I posted takes yo right to the demo. Its pretty cool, you have thumbnails on the left, when you click on the thumbnail the pic appears to the right with plenty of room to right some stuff, then when you click on the pic that just appeared to the right of the thumbnail it gets bigger.

I like that one

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I hit "view demo" and this is what I see:









and if I hit the link in that little rectangle, a larger empty rectangle appears


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

But anyway, I'm trying to start a new regime of getting my beauty sleep between 11 and 6 not 2 or 3 and 9 or 10. And I'm already late.

I'll do more work on it tomorrow, with a brain.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds good, Have a good night

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Pat, still no results from that page.

But I've made incredible progress with Dreamweaver. "Aquainted" myself with CSS to understand what was happening, found a video tutorial on DW, and am making good strides making the template needed for my site. 

There was a great line in the tutorial that made me chuckle (and think of Scott), "you don't have to stare at code all day, but you can if you want." :thumbup:

I've had three computers in front of me most of the day, and not one tuned into PT (until now). One for the tutorial, one for DW, and one to view my website or search web for items as I need to learn. 

My eyes feel like they've been zapped in a microwave.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

I use Dreamweaver. One thing to think about......will the pics be user friendly on the "smart phones"? Lot of people using them and was brought to my attention about flash.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Bill - what browser are you using and whats the version?

I tried Chrome my Android phone and firefox and that link worked on all of em.

Pat


----------

